

Silicon Old Town: Tallinn's Startup Scene - marklit
http://marksblogg.com/blogg/526/

======
relix
I'm wondering how many Tallinn HN'ers there are! I am one myself as well.

~~~
andri
In the dark, in front of the glowing green screens, there's a whole community
of shy and held-back Estohacknewsers.

~~~
relix
No longer in the dark with summer approaching!

------
ottodv
Being a resident of Tallinn, I found this an interesting read.

